# woohoo, first mod: aux input adapter



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

I was able to install the AUX input kit on my NAV equipped car *without* removing the NAV screen or even pulling the NAV out!

I:

1) Removed the trim
2) Unscrewed the center vents and pulled them out
3) Removed the glove box and upper glove box piece

From that point, I was able to see a wiring harness (just black taped wires) near the left rear corner of the NAV unit. I felt a "bump" in the wires so I (correctly) assumed that the AUX input plug was in there. With some fumbling, I was able to take a small knife and cut the black tape to expose the plug. Plugged the adapter in, routed it behind the nav and drilled the appropriate holes in the glove box for the aux input plate. Works great!

I paid $26.50 shipped for the aux input kit on ebay. Total install time, probably around an hour. If I had to do it again, it'd take half that.

I just got my iPod on Friday and my icelink gets here on Tuesday. Funny that I couldn't wait until Tuesday to get the ipod working in the car 

-Kris


----------



## 11949 (Apr 28, 2004)

KrisL said:


> I was able to install the AUX input kit on my NAV equipped car *without* removing the NAV screen or even pulling the NAV out!
> 
> I:
> 
> ...


I may have to give that a try. I'm going to pick up my 325 tomorrow, and I already have the AUX input kit (and the ICELink arrived today).

If you have any other notes/steps I should follow, please post.

- K


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

macgyver said:


> I may have to give that a try. I'm going to pick up my 325 tomorrow, and I already have the AUX input kit (and the ICELink arrived today).
> 
> If you have any other notes/steps I should follow, please post.
> 
> - K


I can't think of anything else significant. THe trim pieces are only held in by friction by little posts - and it's quite a bit of friction. You have to remove the piece above the glove box first. Start by pulling the interior piece away from the right side of the trim to fit a flat headed screw driver back there. Once it's pulled out enough, you can stick your fingers in there and slowly (but forcefully) pull the trim piece out. Once that piece is out, you do the same with the trim piece above the NAV.

The center vents are only held in by two screws and a few friction clips. Once you remove the screws, push UP on the vents from underneath to pop it out of place.

Getting the glove box out is pretty easy to figure out. Two pins inside and four screws underneath.

The inside-the-glovebox top piece is another 6 screws I believe.

One thing to pay attention to is the measurements as to where to drill the holes for the aux plate. I "winged" it without measuring, and when I put the headphone jack in there, the glove box wouldn't close. DOH! Had to measure and drill new holes.

-Kris


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Pic, for what it's worth


----------

